# MTL RDA/RDTA BF



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/1/19)

Ok so I think I found my happy place. On holiday I just used the Rsq every day because the Vapefly was on it and the Nikola with the wasp got no attention. So looking to get another mtl rda/rdta. So what are the options? Must obviously be bf. Would like another bf rdta but rda would also be ok. Dont need to suck a golf ball through a hosepipe, but just good restricted lung hit to mtl.
See the beserker/mini maybe, or is there anything else that is good. Or should I just get another Vapefly? Very happy with the Vapefly, but something different is also nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/1/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/digiflavor-etna-mtl-rda.t53544/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GSM500 (8/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok so I think I found my happy place. On holiday I just used the Rsq every day because the Vapefly was on it and the Nikola with the wasp got no attention. So looking to get another mtl rda/rdta. So what are the options? Must obviously be bf. Would like another bf rdta but rda would also be ok. Dont need to suck a golf ball through a hosepipe, but just good restricted lung hit to mtl.
> See the beserker/mini maybe, or is there anything else that is good. Or should I just get another Vapefly? Very happy with the Vapefly, but something different is also nice.


So here's some of my recommendations for MTL

RDA (BF)
Vandy Vape Berserker MTL RDA - I prefer the airflow and flavour, just a little bit, on this one over and above the Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDTA

RTA (Obviously not BF)
Ammit MTL RTA - Good juice capacity and great flavour, especially for a top airflow.
Siren 2 RTA - Good Juice Capacity and good flavour but a slight whistle on my airflow preference.
Kayfun Prime - Probably the best of all, flavour and throat hit on point for me.
Berserker MTL RTA - I have the first version of this, the flavour is very good but the airflow is a little tight on its biggest opening.

Consider the RTA's for MTL, a 4 to 5 ml capacity should get you through the day at a low wattage, along with a single 18650 battery.

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (8/1/19)

Get another Vapefly imho. That is all I use on my regulated squonkers. On my Reos - only Origin Little 16 bf RDAs.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GSM500 (8/1/19)

Andre said:


> Get another Vapefly imho. That is all I use on my regulated squonkers. On my Reos - only Origin Little 16 bf RDAs.


I need to try one of these OL16's, they seem to be a classic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (8/1/19)

GSM500 said:


> I need to try one of these OL16's, they seem to be a classic.


They are great little rda’s, flippen small deck for dual coil build and you have to keep an eye out for shorts especially if it is going on a mech. But very flavourfull.

Haven’t done my first build on mine, but will have to attempt at some stage.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/1/19)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/digiflavor-etna-mtl-rda.t53544/



+1 - good choice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (9/1/19)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/digiflavor-etna-mtl-rda.t53544/





RenaldoRheeder said:


> +1 - good choice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I will have to try it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (9/1/19)

Andre said:


> Now I will have to try it!


Yes it seems good, but it seems that you can only change airflow by changing those blocks inside. And I change the airflow a bit for different juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (9/1/19)

Eish and I must find one fast. Im trying the wasp a bit with restricted airflow but cant figure our if it looks like Disney castle or Mr Peanut, but I onloy know it looks horrible

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/1/19)

Andre said:


> Now I will have to try it!



I'm honestly considering getting another squonk to try one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/1/19)

Sir Llama @Smoke_A_Llama and @Andre - if you guys try the Digiflavor Etna, please let us know your thoughts!

Am also keen to try this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/1/19)

If Vk has on Saturday I shall 


Silver said:


> Sir Llama @Smoke_A_Llama and @Andre - if you guys try the Digiflavor Etna, please let us know your thoughts!
> 
> Am also keen to try this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (9/1/19)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> If Vk has on Saturday I shall



I saw they have it on their Website - 
Hope you get hold of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (9/1/19)

Silver said:


> I saw they have it on their Website -
> Hope you get hold of it


They dont have all the stuff on their website at all the stores. Was going for a quick job in pta east this morning a wanted to go to VK menlyn to get the Vapefly rda(was scared the edna and beserker at 18mm will look funny on my mods). But they did not have stock. Had to order online and and will pick up at their warehouse. The warehouse is actually closer to my house than any of their branches, just have to wait a day or two for order to be ready.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> They dont have all the stuff on their website at all the stores. Was going for a quick job in pta east this morning a wanted to go to VK menlyn to get the Vapefly rda(was scared the edna and beserker at 18mm will look funny on my mods). But they did not have stock. Had to order online and and will pick up at their warehouse. The warehouse is actually closer to my house than any of their branches, just have to wait a day or two for order to be ready.



Let us know how it goes with a strong tobacco juice @Jean claude Vaaldamme !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/1/19)

Can anybody advise where I can get one of those soldering gadgets with the clamps and magnifying glass.

Got a MvFly 14mm deck, so if you thought the OL16 was small, this think is a miniature. Going to need it when my rebuildable Atlantis decks arrive, and I have a smaller one about the size of a Aspire coil. Firstly need the rigidity, extra fingers, and better eyes or it’s going to be a nightmare.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Can anybody advise where I can get one of those soldering gadgets with the clamps and magnifying glass.



http://www.capewatch.co.za/product/magnifying-glass/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.capewatch.co.za/product/magnifying-glass/
> View attachment 155466


Thanks @Rob Fisher , exactly what I was looking for, wil check them out tomorrow. I still shake a bit with the small stuff, so this will definately help.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (10/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher , exactly what I was looking for, wil check them out tomorrow. I still shake a bit with the small stuff, so this will definately help.


@Room Fogger, Rob Fisher and I have been using the one pictured below for some years now. The illumination with magnifier make a huge difference. Cape Watch does not seem to have this model in stock anymore, but here is a link to their selection at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (10/1/19)

Andre said:


> @Room Fogger, Rob Fisher and I have been using the one pictured below for some years now. The illumination with magnifier make a huge difference. Cape Watch does not seem to have this model in stock anymore, but here is a link to their selection at the moment.


Thank you @Andre , will have a look and see what would suit me best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (10/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher , exactly what I was looking for, wil check them out tomorrow. I still shake a bit with the small stuff, so this will definately help.


Here is a link to all these tools but you'll find that most little electronic shops have these if you can find one close to you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/1/19)

Andre said:


> @Room Fogger, Rob Fisher and I have been using the one pictured below for some years now. The illumination with magnifier make a huge difference. Cape Watch does not seem to have this model in stock anymore, but here is a link to their selection at the moment.


Sure you should find something like that at chinatown, then you could sommer stock up on juice too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (10/1/19)

GSM500 said:


> Here is a link to all these tools but you'll find that most little electronic shops have these if you can find one close to you


Thanks for the effort @GSM500 , I will have a look and see if I can get a shop near me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Sure you should find something like that at chinatown, then you could sommer stock up on juice too


NAh, I’ll rather stick to my own mixes, at least I know I mixed it in my cleanest dog bowl!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/1/19)

When did you upgrade from the outside long drop ?


Room Fogger said:


> NAh, I’ll rather stick to my own mixes, at least I know I mixed it in my cleanest dog bowl!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (10/1/19)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> When did you upgrade from the outside long drop ?


I got the bowl for Christmas, found it on the sidewalk outside your home and took it home with me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> I got the bowl for Christmas, found it on the sidewalk outside your home and took it home with me.


Ooooooo boy.... you better dig a whole and bury that thing and cover it with cement.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (11/1/19)

Ok jusr got my new mtl rda. Decided the 18mm of the other two suggested might look funny on the Nikola, so just went for another Vapefly, ok atleast a bit different rda and not rdta. Like the other Vapefly, did not even watch a video, opened, put supplied coil in, wick as I think is right and right away good flavour, 5min build. It has a good juice well, much bigger than the wasp and recurve, again like the rdta so many options for airflow to set as you please. So far so good. I think in furture if a need a new atty Im just going to see what Vapefly has, just cant go wrong. Ok could not get a black one, but dont think it looks to bad on the Nikola

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/19)

Nice one @Jean claude Vaaldamme 
Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/1/19)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> I'm honestly considering getting another squonk to try one





Silver said:


> Sir Llama @Smoke_A_Llama and @Andre - if you guys try the Digiflavor Etna, please let us know your thoughts!
> 
> Am also keen to try this


When I received mine from Juicy Joes (@ShaneW) around 11 January 2019, swopped it out for a Galaxies on a Pulse 80W. Same build (27ga Kanthal, 2.5mm, contact coil, around 1.1ohms), wicking and juice (mango) as for that Galaxies. Been vaping on it with the same juice ever since.

Yes, as @Timwis says in his review here, the Etna certainly edges the Galaxies on flavour - for this specific favourite juice in any case. Unlike the Galaxies, it can be oversquonked, but I have done that but once when not concentrating whilst driving in the very beginning - never since. For me the 1.2 mm air flow block is perfect - a loose MTL draw. The 0.8 mm air flow blocks are proper, tight MTL.

Just ordered a black one from Vape King (@Stroodlepuff) to try for my Matador tobacco juice.

Thus, I can wholeheartedly recommended the Etna for low power, high resistance fruity juice vaping on a squonker. The flavour it imparts with this juice is so good I just could not get myself to try it with another juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## Silver (25/1/19)

Thanks for that @Andre
Noted

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (25/1/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks for that @Andre
> Noted



Do it, you know you want to see for yourself

Reactions: Like 3


----------

